# Bella Swan and the Huntsman



## Mullerornis (Jun 7, 2012)

So, is the new "corruption into psuedo-Twilight" version of Snowhite any good?


----------



## Aleu (Jun 7, 2012)

The story was pretty good. However the fact that Kristen Stewart showed literally little to NO emotion really took away from it all. Also there were some inconsistencies that bugged me. Ok, so Snow White is locked in the tower and manages to escape and lock the bad guy in her cell. Just a few moments later, it's shown as him chasing her and ordering guards to catch her. What? When did he get out? Who let him out?

Also, since she's been locked in that cell for most of her life, how is she suddenly warrior princess when she urges the townsfolk to go to war?


----------



## Mullerornis (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah, that seems to be the main complaint.

Though, to be fair, after doing a series of crappy movies as a mary sue, one's acting abilities start to deteriorate.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 8, 2012)

Aleu said:


> literally little to NO emotion





Aleu said:


> *Kristen Stewart*


There's your problem.

I'm kind of curious to see it, myself.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 8, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> There's your problem.
> 
> I'm kind of curious to see it, myself.



The only movie I've seen her in was Speak. Also given that the parts she played were indeed bad characters in general (aside from Speak) I just assumed she was trying to play the part of bland and winning.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jun 8, 2012)

Haven't had a chance to see it yet. =/ Although from what I hear, Charlize Theron puts in a good performance. Is it worth the $30 to go see it?


----------



## Minako (Jun 26, 2012)

Thereâ€™s an oddly over-serious tone to this fairy tale, as if the filmmakers thought they were making a massive action epic on part with the lord of the Rings. But the plot has all the complexity of, well, a bedtime story. And a little more camp attitude would have helped.



___________________
http://www.themodernman.com/get_laid.html


----------



## Aden (Jun 26, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> Is it worth the $30 to go see it?



What kind of expensive theaters they have in australia?


----------



## Lukar (Jun 26, 2012)

Aleu said:


> Kristen Stewart showed literally little to NO emotion



Relevant.


----------

